# spouse unhappy



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

im not sure how to word this i believe that my husband is unhappy im not sure if it toward him been shot about 2 years ago not sure how to reach him anymore and i dont think he know how to reach me either.might be feeling apart from each other. he said he love me and i tell him that. this might have happen long before he got shot. dont know maybe it could be all the stuff he had did to me in the past. cause at first i was the one that was reaching out to him, trying to show him how to love.He wasnt showing none of that. need any advice thanks


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

Not sure if I understand your post. Why is he unhappy?


----------



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

maybe because he never been happy all of his life maybe cause since his accident he feel life a orphage i worked out of the home,he at home all day long


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

He sounds depressed - you don't sound like English is your native language - can he get help for depression where you are? It isn't good to sit at home alone all day. Is he healed enough from the shot that he can work now?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Have you been showing him love OP?

Or has his actions trapped you into being just like him?

I have a feeling I already know the answer.....

Regardless of what he does, make sure your actions towards him show love/affection etc. Make sure your end of things (50%) is completely covered.

Do it for couple of months and if he loves you, he will start doing it back and it should level off. If it doesn't and you feel that you put in your 50%, it's time for serious conversation with him.

Meanwhile, why don't you just go up to him/give him a hug. Better yet, when he gets out of the shower, why don't you just give him a nice blow job.....or whatever it is that he likes.

Go for a walk, hike.......maybe a date.....

For next month or 2 just focus on yourself and work hard at showing him how much you love him WITH YOUR ACTIONS!!!!



Maybe it's just me but I see a lot of bad advice from each gender on "men and ladies" forums that REEKS of negativity towards opposite sex (I'm sorry)


----------

